# Foiles or Zink



## yelik (Oct 23, 2006)

christmas has left some cash over. 
straight meat or Money maker????

I have not blown, seen or heard one myself (other than on videos)
I blow a Long River- Wooden flute and a Buck Gardner - Goose Hammer II- Have had good sucess with both but Time to bump it up....
Pros cons suggestions. 
thanks in advance


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

yelik said:


> christmas has left some cash over.
> straight meat or Money maker????
> 
> I have not blown, seen or heard one myself (other than on videos)
> ...


Kind of like a Ford vs Chevy - do you have a chance to blow both locally?


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

yelik said:


> christmas has left some cash over.
> straight meat or Money maker????
> 
> I have not blown, seen or heard one myself (other than on videos)
> ...


Curious as to how you have narrowed it down to just those 2?

You cant go wrong really with either as you can tune to your liking, but you will definately want to have them in your hand before dropping that kind of dough. Many people dont like the large bell on the insert of the MM.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

i have the Zink SR-1, it has the large bell refered to. It is hard to get used to, but not bad.


----------



## Dr. Honk (Jan 2, 2009)

I have been blowing a straight meat honker for several years and also have a meat grinder as a back up.

The meat grinder requires a little less air to break over but I prefer the overall tone of the straight meat honker.

I have never tried the zinks call.

Dr. Honk


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not a fan of Zink calls. Just my opinion.


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

I would have to agree the bell end on the MM is very uncomfortable. I use my finger to cover the barrel to produce different pitches and the big belled end on the MM makes this more difficult (personal opinion). On the other hand, ppl that are used to blowing them make them sound very nice. You can get a lot of feed back from ppl on this site but, as mentioned before, test them out before purchasing!!!


----------



## hoss711 (Dec 27, 2009)

I learned to use a short reed call with the Foiles meat grinder and Zink PC-1. Liked both calls Cabelas had a SR-1 and SMH on sale tried both in the store and preferred the SMH. I think a Straight Meat Honker is more forgiving, but if you are new to short reeds I would recommend the Market Hunter it takes very little air to call and is easier to use than SMH in my opinion. Also for Christmas I just got a HPH which has a much different sound than the other Foiles calls I have used (wouldn't recommend this call as a first short reed call). Finally I will say I have never tried a Money Maker so I am more one sided.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Out of the 2 - foiles SMH


----------



## webfootwacker (Jan 1, 2010)

Pass on both


----------



## HoosierHunter88 (Feb 19, 2009)

Pass on MM. Got one and all it does is collect dust. I havent blown a Folies. But I got a DRC life sentence and you cant talk me into sellin it.


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Pass on both and take a look at GK calls.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

Pass on both unless you are newer to short reed callin...then id get a straight meat honker its an easy call to blow. IMO there are better calls out there but all in all its what fits and works for you best!


----------



## landinggearDRC (Feb 25, 2009)

Give john taylor a call and pick yourself up a bay country shorething. Best call on the market! imo


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I had a money maker, I couldn't get it to work for me. when I used the MM it sounded like a cat torture session. traded it for a grounds and that is the ticket for me. The guy who I traded the MM to said the MM works great for him. I also have a life sentence that I really like, the Saunders Traffic is another good one imo.

To each their own man, find the one that works for you. I got locked into one call and convinced myself that it was the one for me without trying more calls. Big mistake. I contacted Zink and got a quick response from that Field guy or whatever and it still didn't help. Tuned it several times, changed grips, changed hands, changed everything, all to no avail. Have to say they do have good customer service. Good Luck


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

MONEY MAKER!!!!! I have one and love it. I went from the Canada Hammer II to an SR-1 and loved...then upgraded to a MM and can't beat it...I think it is one of teh goosies calls on the market....

the bell is different but doesn't take long to get over....

I personally hate Foiles....they don't sound goosey....sound like plastic to me....


----------



## HonkrStompr (Sep 1, 2009)

I tried bot the SMH and the MM and hands down the SMH is a better call IMO. The MM sounds flat to me, but does get some good lows. I like the crisp crack of the SMH. Both calls will get you birds in the field, i just prefer the SMH. I like the Showtime even more tho.


----------



## HoosierGooseHunter (Feb 7, 2009)

I like Foiles calls ,I had a Zink Little Man nice call just didn't like the flared end on it..... just my .02....


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

They are both great companies dont get me wrong, however i would learn a little more about goose calls and try a couple different ones before buying one. This site is loaded with great information about calls. If you do your homework I think you will be happier with your purchase.I personally wont go with anything other than feather duster. But thats just what works for me.
Good luck!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

if the rumor i heard about foiles turns out to be true (wouldn't be surprised after what he did to Tim Grounds), then his calls may become a collectors item. get a Zink, richer sound and easier to control. flute guys may have an easier time making the switch too. i used to be a flute guy until about 5 yrs. ago.


----------

